# Purchase Peptides ( Personal Experience )



## crackrbaby (Apr 12, 2012)

I just wanted to share my experience with Purchase Peptides. 
 I was a bit hesitant to order from them after some of the reviews I read, but I am glad I decided to give them a try.
 My goodies were shipped to me in record time ( 3 days to my door ), they were packed really well, and most importantly the goods are top notch. 
I'm not one to post reviews about company's, but Purchase peptides did me right and I'd recommend them to anyone!

 - Crackrbaby


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Apr 12, 2012)

ive had a very similiar experience myself


----------



## TwisT (Apr 13, 2012)

Nice


----------



## Goldenera (Apr 13, 2012)

I like em. great prices. And my arms go numb as shit when I sleep lol aka legit!!

Got my buddies routines dialed and his gh peptide protocol dialed. He stopped by last night.......man my little boy all grown up lol!!  What a difference a solid workout program and gh peps can make!!


----------

